# Ride height and speed bumps



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Is anyone concerned about ride height when facing a speed bump? I would HATE to end up scrapping the underside of the car.
Around my neighborhood are several types of speed bumps ranging from small (yet sharp) to large flat-top ones like in the image below, and I'm wondering if I will have to change my regular commute to avoid certain roads.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure about the MK3, but my MK2 doesn't seem to have any problems, and I think I've got the lowest factory fitted suspension.

My MK1 on the other hand bottomed out all the time on these and I had to go over very slowly or go other ways. That was on standard sports suspension.

Have a look at the humps, if they're covered in gouges, there's a good chance you will take damage if you go over them too quickly. Advise for the square humps is not to straddle them, but to alternate which side of your car goes over them. Reduces alignment getting pushed out.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Also should you straddle square speed humps/bumps you are in danger of damaging the inside edges of your tyres. Something you don't notice until it's too late. Be warned.


----------



## Cobstar (Dec 12, 2006)

The SO has previously insisted on test driving a car over some local routes with speed bumps to allay concerns about ride height before making a purchase LOL.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had the same concern when I first got my Mk2 but the Mk3 sits fairly high for a sports car and I have had no speed
bump/grounding issues.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Unless you have bespoke lowering, or unregulated speed bumps, you should be fine. I don't have any issues in my tts. I always straddle the square bumps, as the alternative would be to shake the car hard, which could cause other issues. Tyres get worn and replaced anyway


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

There are 9 of them (talk about overkill) on the road out of our village, I have to go over them all the time. Plenty enough ground clearance but the do limit you to 25mph unless you want a severe jolt.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Speedbumps dont slow down drivers of HGVs ,Vans and Bangers.They only slow down drivers who dont want to damage
their cars.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> Speedbumps dont slow down drivers of HGVs ,Vans and Bangers.They only slow down drivers who dont want to damage
> their cars.


Very true. I was overtaken by a van the other day as I slowed, no problems with the ride height of the standard sport on 18s.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

fahdriyami said:


> Is anyone concerned about ride height when facing a speed bump? I would HATE to end up scrapping the underside of the car.
> Around my neighborhood are several types of speed bumps ranging from small (yet sharp) to large flat-top ones like in the image below, and I'm wondering if I will have to change my regular commute to avoid certain roads.


Having mk3 for a couple of months now and had no issues with British speedbumps so far.
It looks the TT is no lower than any average hatchback.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Zero probs with mine and I've taken it down some bumpy old tracks when having to use my TTS for fishing (normally use our A4 AR for that). It's not that low a car anyway - I keep thinking about lowering mine, as the wheel arch gap is a tad offensive to the eyes on the mk3 - I still think with say a 20mm drop it'll be fine for ground clearance over speed bumps and alike.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

No problems here either. My commute covers town speed bumps (high and wide) and have no trouble, took them easy at first but now don't really consider them.
Weekends take me through a village with half humps (the whole bump is on each side of the road, with a gap in between) the TTS straddles those with no trouble too.

High kerbs will get you before speedbumps do.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah high kerbs are the real risk. Several times I parked my Mk2 S-line over a kerb with 1 mm clearance.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## fahdriyami (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info everyone. My family has a 2007 Jaguar X-Type and that's a pretty low car. I've scrapped it on a speed bump once when I had 5 passengers on board. Luckily I wont be able to fit that many people in the TT. :lol:


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I go over 15 speedbumps on the way to work ranging from subtle to enormous and it cleared them all fine this morning.


----------

